# Industry News: Lots of new gear from Nikon will be announced shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2020)

> Canon will be announcing the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III today, along with the WFT-E9 file transmitter, which is great for the Canon DSLR shooters.
> Nikon, not to be outdone will be announcing a new DSLR, F-mount lens and Z-mount lens ahead of CES.
> *Nikon will be announcing the following gear:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## edoorn (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice price on that 70-200...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 6, 2020)

edoorn said:


> Nice price on that 70-200...


Seems like Nikon has understood that the initial price tag of the 70-200mm f2.8 G ED VR II was too high... 
But let's see first how the price here in Germany will look like incl. VAT.


----------



## DreDaze (Jan 6, 2020)

that 120-300f2.8 price makes the sigma sport a screaming deal


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 6, 2020)

The price on that 120-300mm makes no sense!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2020)

good to have some healthy competition from Canon's rival Nikon and Sony.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2020)

mclaren777 said:


> The price on that 120-300mm makes no sense!



Depends on IQ, but it looks like it's marketed as a supertele like the newer 200-400.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Swan song? (Hope not.)


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 7, 2020)

Frankly far more interesting than the 1DXIII. Had hoped the 1DXIII would get me back into Canon, now I have to wait for the EOS Rs or EOS RII. That 120-300 f/2.8 sounds awesome and we may also get a 600 f/5.6 PF this year.


----------



## shawn (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Frankly far more interesting than the 1DXIII. Had hoped the 1DXIII would get me back into Canon, now I have to wait for the EOS Rs or EOS RII. That 120-300 f/2.8 sounds awesome and we may also get a 600 f/5.6 PF this year.


How is a 120-300 that costs $10,000 awesome??? That is exactly the kind of lens nobody will buy. I’ll give it this though, it makes the Canon 300 f/2.8 look like a deal.


----------



## shawn (Jan 7, 2020)

edoorn said:


> Nice price on that 70-200...


Looks like they conceded to Canon’s RF 70-200 by pricing it $300 lower. Either the Nikon is not as good, or it’s big and heavy like all the other 70-200’s. I suspect it’s a little bit of both.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 7, 2020)

shawn said:


> How is a 120-300 that costs $10,000 awesome??? That is exactly the kind of lens nobody will buy. I’ll give it this though, it makes the Canon 300 f/2.8 look like a deal.






Here is an image taken with Sigma 120-300/2.8 Sports. Handheld.
Warning: 3.2kg heavy lens.
I bought the lens for AUD$2.200 used. As new. Excellent focusing, etc. nothing wrong with it. 
Zooming and handholding at the same time isn’t easy due to weight.
The lens is front heavy.
Requires fine AFMA adjustment. 
Focus is snappy.


----------



## Joules (Jan 7, 2020)

mclaren777 said:


> The price on that 120-300mm makes no sense!


Fewer F mount buyers left, so a higher price is required to make a profit maybe? Or they don't want you to buy it and just have it listet to demonstrate that F mount isn't truly dead in paper


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 7, 2020)

The D780 will undoubtedly be a good camera.
The 120-300mm f/2.8 zoom is not cheap, but it's a specialised lens.
Quite a different beast of a lens to a 70-200mm f/2.8.
Good and interesting times to be a photographer, in what genre - whatever brand/s of gear we have....
Roll on 2020!


----------



## edoorn (Jan 7, 2020)

shawn said:


> Looks like they conceded to Canon’s RF 70-200 by pricing it $300 lower. Either the Nikon is not as good, or it’s big and heavy like all the other 70-200’s. I suspect it’s a little bit of both.


Well, the lower weight and small size in the bag is certainly worth the difference to me. However, now it seems , launch price on the Nikon is 2600 which definitely makes the RF the more appealing option if you ask me


----------



## shawn (Jan 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> View attachment 188081
> 
> 
> Here is an image taken with Sigma 120-300/2.8 Sports. Handheld.
> ...



Nice shot! And exactly my point. For $3,000 USD you can get the Sigma lens new. I just don’t see how Nikon can justify the $10,000 price point. They’re putting themselves out of business with this pricing.... not to say Canon isn’t doing a little bit of the same.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon 200-400


shawn said:


> Nice shot! And exactly my point. For $3,000 USD you can get the Sigma lens new. I just don’t see how Nikon can justify the $10,000 price point. They’re putting themselves out of business with this pricing.... not to say Canon isn’t doing a little bit of the same.


thank you.
Canon 200-400/4 x1.4 lens is around the same price what Nikon is asking for their 120-300/2.8.
I would say $10k for the 200-400/4 x1.4 lens is a fair price. I would expect Nikon 120-300/2.8 lens to be priced at around $6500 instead of $10000


----------



## tron (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Frankly far more interesting than the 1DXIII. Had hoped the 1DXIII would get me back into Canon, now I have to wait for the EOS Rs or EOS RII. That 120-300 f/2.8 sounds awesome and we may also get a 600 f/5.6 PF this year.


This is this wishful thinking right?

Because Nikon cannot satisfy even 500 f/5.6 PF demands after all this time.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 12, 2020)

It is good that Nikon is coming out with exciting new F mount lenses because I switched from Canon to Nikon last summer. However a heavy lens that costs almost ten grand is of no interest to me. (I also have no interest in the new mirrorless systems from either brand). I assume (as someone has already shown with the Sigma sample) that the 120-300 is geared specifically towards sports photographers. Since it comes just before the release of their new pro D6 body (competitor to Canon 1DXmkiii) and before the summer Olympics, it makes sense.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2020)

That 120-300 is going to be huge(size). It is in a niche with no real competition.


----------



## DreDaze (Jan 25, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That 120-300 is going to be huge(size). It is in a niche with no real competition.


no real competition? there's the sigma 120-300sport that is as sharp as thier 300f2.8 already...oh, and it's 1/3 of the price


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 25, 2020)

DreDaze said:


> no real competition? there's the sigma 120-300sport that is as sharp as thier 300f2.8 already...oh, and it's 1/3 of the price


just a small correction: Sigma 120 -300 / 2.8 Sports is not as sharp as Canikon 300/2.8 primes. not even close.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 25, 2020)

tron said:


> This is this wishful thinking right?
> 
> Because Nikon cannot satisfy even 500 f/5.6 PF demands after all this time.



Lol, you are right. It is still listed on BH as "New - Limited quantity" for a two year old lens.


----------



## DreDaze (Jan 28, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> just a small correction: Sigma 120 -300 / 2.8 Sports is not as sharp as Canikon 300/2.8 primes. not even close.


I'd say it's close to the nikon:








Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports Lens Image Quality


View the image quality delivered by the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports Lens using ISO 12233 Resolution Chart lab test results. Compare the image quality of this lens with other lenses.




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lol, you are right. It is still listed on BH as "New - Limited quantity" for a two year old lens.


What's better, making something so successful that you can't produce enough to satisfy demand or having to dump at massive discounts after a year?

It's the lightweight lens that we have been waiting for Canon to make.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 28, 2020)

DreDaze said:


> I'd say it's close to the nikon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Nuh . At 300mm end Sigma is a descent but not a spectacular lens. Very good AF by the way. But, shhhh. Do not tell Sigma that they sell this lens way to cheap


----------

